# Plant Suggestions for Landscaping front of Small House/Yard



## connor016 (Jan 19, 2012)

I have a small house and front yard that is in need of some landscaping. The front of the house gets lots of sun and I am in zone 11 in southern california. I was thinking a shrub like white indian hawthorne or some type of rose bush. I would like to put something on either side of the entrance along the front side of the house (such as three on each side of what was mentioned). I am going to plant white flowering jasmine vines along the front white picket fence (that will be painted along with the house first).

Any suggestions if you think the indian hawthorne or any type of rose bush or anything else??


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

I would add some height on the corners. A shrub or small evergreen might look nice. It would soften the corner and make the house look a bit more substantial. Check our Gurney's or Michigan Seed Co. for ideas.


----------



## connor016 (Jan 19, 2012)

Yah good idea....I found a giant bird of paradise two plants you think that would be nice for each corner then maybe something in between?


----------

